# Visa 189 Medica Examination for the new born



## inahp300 (Dec 9, 2013)

Hello,
Visa 189, ITA received Dec 2 , 2103 and submitted application on Jan 23, waiting for CO allocation. My son was born last week. Question is, could I organize the medical exam without a HAP ID (since CO allocation could take another 4-5 weeks , which means my son will not be added to application for at least that long) and what is the procedure? Your responses are greatly appreciated!


----------



## Murali_D (Dec 10, 2013)

inahp300 said:


> Hello,
> Visa 189, ITA received Dec 2 , 2103 and submitted application on Jan 23, waiting for CO allocation. My son was born last week. Question is, could I organize the medical exam without a HAP ID (since CO allocation could take another 4-5 weeks , which means my son will not be added to application for at least that long) and what is the procedure? Your responses are greatly appreciated!


Dear inahp300,

Please try to get the passport for your newborn asap and send the new passport scan certified copy with application (which is used for adding a person into the your main application) to CO once CO allocated to your application. 

I hope you have lot of time to do since you lodged application just few weeks back.


Please do not do medicals until CO asks you. That too without HAP id, i am not sure how it will work. 

If you do medicals, it is valid for one year only, Suppose if your application takes more than one Year (least case) then your medicals are not valid.

This is my experience. I have added my new born baby after getting passport and processed successfully.

Thanks
Murali.


----------



## harshaldesai (Apr 2, 2013)

inahp300 said:


> Hello,
> Visa 189, ITA received Dec 2 , 2103 and submitted application on Jan 23, waiting for CO allocation. My son was born last week. Question is, could I organize the medical exam without a HAP ID (since CO allocation could take another 4-5 weeks , which means my son will not be added to application for at least that long) and what is the procedure? Your responses are greatly appreciated!


Hi,

We went through the same process last month. We got our CO in Aug 2013 but since wifey was due we were advised to sort all the processes and documentation and keep the medicals for all of us on hold. 

Wife delivered a baby girl on 11/12/2013. After which we got the baby's birth certificate and arranged for her passport. By 18th Jan we were done with both. After which we updated our CO with baby's birth certificate & passport and along with this we submitted form 1022 notifying them about adding the baby to our application. Within a week we recd the reply from our CO who generated the baby's HAP ID and added her to our application. 

Next week we are going to go and sort our medicals. We have submitted everything else in the mean time such as Form 80, PCC etc. 

You cannot go ahead with medicals without a HAP ID and for HAP ID the dept needs passport. Its all linked. 

Hope this helps.


----------

